# How would you build these corner shelves?



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

Need to put some shelves in the corner of my garage.
I'm thinking 2x4s screwed to the joists on top 2x4 leg on the closest corner and 1x2s across he back to support 1/2in plywood or mdf. Doesn't have to be really strong as it will be for misc items like ice chests tackle boxes and other hobby stuff. Any tips??


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Plywood or 3/4" pine strips screwed to studs for the shelf to sit on. 1x2 supports between each shelf in the front from concrete to top shelf. 


-mac-


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Alera Wire Shelving 48" x 18" x 72" Silver ALE SW504818SR
$116.89 Costco- I really like these and they are on wheels, so they are easy to move, they also have one that fits in a corner. Up to 1,250 lb shelf capacity (evenly distributed). They have a good selection of different sizes in store and many more online. I have 4 of them.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i bought several shelves from sam's. what i like about them is that they are on wheels, so if i need to move them, i can. with these shelves, you can adjust the heights to your liking. each shelf holds up to 600lb each.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/seville-commercial-industrial-shelving-6-ct/152201.ip?navAction=


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

2x2 screwed to studs and frame shelves with 2x2, screw decking with 1 1/4 dry wall screw (course thread works best), 2 x2 will work for front legs, if possible angle cut corners joining wall and pre drill and run in long screw to hold together (pre drilling keeps wood from splitting). Use card board for template to cut shelves. Level shelves before screwing down.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

you probably got it done already unless it was a honey do, but check in each corner of the wall you will have 2X4 studs (if built to code by a reliable builder) I think there are still a few out there, just get metal shelve brackets (L brackets) and screw them with good screws, then cut plywood to fit corner, 16" from one side or the other should be another 2X4 for an additional L-bracket for maximum weight.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I build mine like the drawing below and paint.


----------

